# Anyone owned a TVR Tuscan/T350 or Tamora



## KMM (Oct 25, 2004)

Im looking for some advice.
What would be the best choice + any tips in what I should be looking for.

many thanks


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Do you not think it would be better to try a TVR forum? :wink:


----------



## KMM (Oct 25, 2004)

thought id try here as people seem quite helpful with questions ive had in the past.


----------



## Jimbob_808 (Aug 14, 2004)

I had a T350 for about 6 months - used it mainly at weekends, but did use it daily for a short period. IMO its much more user friendly than the tuscan which is why I went for it.

T350 has the performance (I couldn't really tell the difference from it and the Tuscan) but is much easier to drie. Pedals are lighter, gerbox is lighter and around town it is much more pleasant in traffic.

The performance with both cars is breathtaking and not for the easily intimidated - you'll never really use much more than 5/10's on the road. Both are a real head turner, I personally preferred the T350 looks wise, and they make an awesome noise as I'm sure you already know.

Ownership costs are high, but these are for all intents and purposes, supercars. Insurance for me (27 years old, maximum NCB, garaged good post code) was about Â£1600 fully comp. Servicing every 6k costs about Â£600 so be prepared for these things and you can't go wrong.

Oh, and reliability.... generally considered a problem for TVR's but I had no real issues. Mechanically the car was spot on. I did have to use the manual release cable on the door once as the electronic release failed and the passenger window did once get stuck in the fully down position - these were just niggles tho.

If you'r after a great, hand made british sports car that is just a bit different from a boxster, S2000 etc then go for it, you won't regret it 8)

Hope this helps!


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Take each for a test drive then you'll know which you like. The Tuscan 2 (brand new model) is more like the T350 than the original Tuscan. VERY VERY different to a TT - people talk about the exciting driving experience of a TT ... uhuh. Try a TVR. Of course some find the TVR too much and can't live with it - fair enough, we're all different (we have a TT and a TVR in the stable at home).

Insurance is OK as long as you're over 30/used to sports cars (i.e. previous insurance history on something RWD and powerful). I pay Â£800 and live in the M4 corridor.

Servicing isn't cheap, but much less than other exotica. Â£450 for a 6k, Â£650 for a 12k. you'll get 20-23mpg on average, higher on a motorway cruise.

Remember, when you test drive one, TVRs have a very long throttle and you won't be using full power unless you've got the seat adjusted correctly and you're holding tight  - it does 85mph in second, 100mph and a lot in 3rd. Power just builds as the revs climb - like VTEC, but without the step and more power lower down the revs.

T350/Tamora are the best handling, original Tuscan is a bit scarey, but mostly because of over active steering. Try them and see which floats your boat.

Can't really fault my T350.

Whatever you buy, get a warranty.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Personally I'd go for the T350 but any of the three are a good choice. As has been said, servicing is frequent and not exactly cheap so dial it into your budget. TVR's have a reputation which may be true of the 'Wedges' but I think it's overplayed nowadays - I only know one person who had a 'lemon' cerbera, but it hadn't been looked after and I know a lot more who have had many thousand miles of problem free motoring. Which ever one you get it will turn heads and put a smile on your face.

H


----------



## KMM (Oct 25, 2004)

Many thanks for your comments.
I like the look of the T350 but like the thought of having a convertible. (last 4 cars have been)
Insurance is ok Â£650 fully comp and im 30
2 thinga that have been putting me off is the high cost for servicing and that you need to warm them up before you go anywhere.
Someone told me they need warming up for 20 mins ??? I only live 5 mins from work  maybe ill be getting a moped with my TVR :lol:


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

you live 5 minutes from work? and you take a car?

Shame on you :lol:


----------



## KMM (Oct 25, 2004)

5 mins in a TVR means I could live a fair few miles from work though :lol: 
ok maybe I should cycle


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Practicality wise, what is the T350 boot like? I know the Tuscan boot is cavenous.

Basically, can you get golf clubs in the T350?


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

KMM said:


> 2 thinga that have been putting me off is the high cost for servicing and that you need to warm them up before you go anywhere.
> Someone told me they need warming up for 20 mins ??? I only live 5 mins from work  maybe ill be getting a moped with my TVR :lol:


Cost of servicing is around Â£600 for a 6000, then Â£1000 tops for a 12000.
Used to get mine warmed up in around 10 minutes ,straight onto the motorway, I would recon a 5 minute journey each day wouldn't be good for the engine, so go test drive some scooters too


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

mab said:


> Practicality wise, what is the T350 boot like? I know the Tuscan boot is cavenous.
> 
> Basically, can you get golf clubs in the T350?


Bigger than a TT. You can easily get two sets in with loads of room to spare.

Yes you have to warm the engine up, best to let the oil reach 40c and then limit the revs until about 60c and it will look after you. Remember it is a racing engine, dry sump. The 4 litre engine is what they used at Le Mans, and one of the cars ran with one that hadn't been run in  .

Went out in a Tuscan S 2 at the weekend, and the finish is comparable to a Porsche.


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

You should drive the car to warm it up, don't leave it idling, just keep below 3,000rpm until the oil is above 40deg, treat it gently and don't give it full beans until 60deg. You will make perfectly fast progress with just 3000rpm and you'll never see full beans in a recent TVR outside first gear without being very illegal (like 85mph in second).

Boot is very similar to the TTs in size, slightly longer. Get a car with a load cover (not the earliest models) if you want to hide your clubs.

The Tamora's boot is big like the Tuscan/Tamora.


----------



## Parrot of Doom (Dec 18, 2004)

BTW, the servicing costs are for dealers. Independant TVR garages (of which there are plenty) will charge about Â£250 for the 6k, and Â£400 for the 12k.

Although saying that, they'll likely discover things that 'need doing'


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

I've tested both and the 350 was far more fun IMO that will be the next TVR I buy


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

stgeorgex997 said:


> I've tested both and the 350 was far more fun IMO that will be the next TVR I buy


Good lad.

How come your Griff has 349hp? Or is that just reading the packet? ;-)

At least TVR's performance figures are accurate. Even my speedo is 100% accurate to GPS up to 120+ leptons (not measured past that speed).


----------

